# [SOLVED] Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an Intex IT-305WC webcam and I wanted to install it but I wasn't able to find it's setup CD so I went to the website

Intex Technologies : Driver Download

but there are so many types (like 300K, 400K, 500K, 600K) that I don't know which one to download. 

I plugged my webcam in and went to Device Manager ===> Other Devices ===> PC Camera ====> Properties ===> Details ===> Hardware Ids and got the following 2 Id's.

USB\Vid_0ac8&Pid_303b&Rev_0100
USB\Vid_0ac8&Pid_303b

I typed the first one in google and got a link leading to Vimicro and no mention of Intex. What should I do? How do I find the correct driver for my webcam?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

I tried installing a couple of drivers with the AMCAP.exe file but they say 



> Error: You do not have a video capturing device


or something like that


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

Hi Akshay Dwivedi :wave:

Try the driver listed *here*, under 'Solution'.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

Yes, I got an error:

Error: You do not have a video capturing device


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

Trial and error. If the cam isn't marked, then simply try each of the drivers one at a time until you find the one that works. There are only three on the link that you provided labeled "IT-305WC".


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

I tried them all get the same error message as above whenever I try to run AMCAP.exe

Aren't the Hardware id's of any use? I googled the hardware Id's and it seems they're related to Vimicro. How come?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

The hardware id's typically signify the chipset maker. Sometimes this will only be a single driver, other times, like this instance, it is multiple. The chipset is used by multiple brands. The best chance is using drivers from the hardware manufacturer and not the chipset manufacturer. You can give the other drivers a try as well. 

It's also possible the cam is faulty. Test on another PC to rule out a PC issue.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Can't find correct drivers for Intex webcam*

Solution:

Although the name "INTEX" is printed on the webcam, it's actually from another company called Vimicro. Went to the Vimicro website and downloaded the appropriate drivers from their site and my webcam is actually ZC0301PLH. Here is the link to the correct driver for XP(32/46)/Vista(32/64)/Win2000 http://www.vimicro.com/english/product/PublicDriver/WIN/DRV_ZC0301PLH_070329.zip


----------

